# Ftp 7.87 Gb برامج ومواد تعليمية mastercam x ptc 3.0



## yassine-maroc (20 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

06.21.06.Creative.Collection.Butterfly.V6-SoSISO ( 1056.51 mb ) 

CD1 ( 198.09 mb ) 
CD2 ( 216.49 mb ) 
CD3 ( 230.49 mb ) 
CD4 ( 151.22 mb ) 
CD5 ( 260.22 mb ) 

06.21.06.Lynda.com.Final.Cut.Pro.System.Optimization.and.Troubleshooting-CFE ( 247.06 mb ) 


06.21.06.Soniccouture.Abstrakt.Konkrete.MULTiFORMAT-DYNAMiCS ( 560.49 mb ) 


06.21.06.Sony.MediaSoftware.Rhythmicronics.Processed.Percussion.WAV.ACiD-DYNAMiCS ( 401.82 mb ) 


06.21.06.VMware.Infrastructure.v3.0-ZWTiSO ( 604.86 mb ) 


06.21.06.VMware.VirtualCenter.v2.0-ZWTiSO ( 432.59 mb ) 


06.22.06.ASILEFX.VUE.5.INFINITE.TIPS.N.TRICKS.VOL1-SUNiSO ( 249.60 mb ) 


06.22.06.ASILEFX.VUE.5.INFINITE.TIPS.N.TRICKS.VOL2-SUNiSO ( 267.86 mb ) 


06.22.06.MASTERCAM.X.V10.2.MR2-MAGNiTUDE ( 989.58 mb ) 

CD1 ( 347.72 mb ) 
CD2 ( 641.85 mb ) 

06.22.06.USING.DREAMWEAVER.AND.COURSEBUILDER.TO.CREATE.E-LEARNING-SUNiSO ( 236.15 mb ) 


06.22.06.Zero-G.Grinding.Beats.Rex2.Refill.Wav-AMPLiFY ( 512.98 mb ) 


06.23.06.PTC.Pro.Engineer.Wildfire.v3.0.M020.Linux-ZWTiSO ( 1082.77 mb ) 

CD1 ( 701.72 mb ) 
CD2 ( 381.05 mb ) 

06.23.06.PTC.Pro.Engineer.Wildfire.v3.0.M020.x64-ZWTiSO ( 1418.83 mb ) 

CD1 ( 709.59 mb ) 
CD2 ( 709.23 mb )
password:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=44

*لاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء*


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (20 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله كل خير اخي الحبيب 
كل اعمالك ماشاء الله رائعه وهادفه 
اسأل الله ان يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك 
واسأل الله ان يجمعنا فى طريقاً واحد وليس فى طرق متفرقه للنهوض بالامه و افادتها من كل جانب
جُزيتَ خيراً


----------



## عبدالظاهر (20 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله لك وبارك الله فيك وزادك من العلم


----------



## nouranwr (20 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## MDREAM (22 يوليو 2006)

تحياتي لك

و شكرا عالمجهود الرائع

لكن هناك امر واحد و هو

اني لم افهم مت هو الملف المرفق و كيف استطيع الاستفاده منه

تحياتي لك

Mdream


----------



## yassine-maroc (22 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات
ه في رابط مرفق لعنوان سيرفير


----------



## سالم الوحيشي (23 يوليو 2006)

MDREAM قال:


> تحياتي لك
> 
> و شكرا عالمجهود الرائع
> 
> ...


انا ايضاً اخي الكريم ياسين:55:


----------



## yassine-maroc (23 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أسف البرنامج ميدعمش العربي
أنظر الصور


----------



## MDREAM (23 يوليو 2006)

اتضحت الصوره

و جاري التجربة

تحياتي لك

Mdream


----------



## yassine-maroc (23 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إحنا محتاجين الدعاء لإخوننا المجاهدين


----------



## Eng. Taher (3 أغسطس 2006)

برنامج رائع 
=============
100100


----------



## القلا (4 أغسطس 2006)

Gsgfsghf


----------



## ربيع محسن (4 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك أخ ياسين على هذه المشاركة الجميلة


----------



## ياسر عبدالله (9 أغسطس 2006)

cncci.com please


----------



## ياسر عبدالله (9 أغسطس 2006)

cncci.com please visit


----------



## ياسر عبدالله (9 أغسطس 2006)

cncci.com please visit this


----------



## فتحى عطيه (9 أغسطس 2006)

يوجد كلمة سر على الملف المرفق ما هى
او اعطائنا الرابط المباشر
و شكرا


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (13 أغسطس 2006)

فتحى عطيه قال:


> يوجد كلمة سر على الملف المرفق ما هى
> او اعطائنا الرابط المباشر
> و شكرا


 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخيس الحبيب 
هذه كلمه السر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newthread...newthread&f=44


----------



## فتحى عطيه (13 أغسطس 2006)

كلمة السر خاطئه
حاولت افتح بها الملف
يعطينى خطأ
و شكرا


----------



## compumagic (13 أغسطس 2006)

*موضوع جميل*

شكرا لل يا مهندس على هذه المشاركة 
برجاء من السادة المهندسين إفادتى عن Plc


----------



## امير شلبي (15 أغسطس 2006)

[grade="32cd32 Ff6347 32cd32 4b0082 Ffffff"]شكرا علي المعلومات القيمة التي اعطتها لنا متمنين لك دوام التوفيق زالنجاح [/grade]


----------



## cnc (20 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على البرنامج بس هل يوجد شرح للبرنامج بالعربي مدعم بالصور


----------



## malmo2222 (23 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
مشكور اخ ياسين على هذه المجهود النادر في Mastercam
ارجو ارسال الPassword للملف المرفق
وشكرا


----------



## فتحى عطيه (25 أغسطس 2006)

برجاء ارسال كلمة سر الملف المرفق


----------



## mohboussetta (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*برجاء ارسال كلمة سر الملف المرفق*

برجاء ارسال كلمة سر الملف المرفق


----------



## waleedaaw (14 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اود شكركم على المعلومات القيمة واريد سؤالكم عن التعامل مع برنامج ال edgecam
ما يهمني تشغيل مخرطة cncكما يجب, رايت في البرنامج خططا لتشغيل الفارزة والمخرطة الcncهل لديكم اي كتاب او نوطة ولو صغيرة الاني اتقن العمل على الhypermill,surfcam,smartcam,


----------



## tendaha (28 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 

يا رب ان يجزيك خير الجزاء 

ولكن لازال الملف يطلب كلمة السر 

والحقيقة الرابطين اللذين في رد رقم 8 لم افهمه ....

لك كل الشكر على كل حال ......


----------



## mohboussetta (28 يناير 2007)

Yassine Maroc belehi donne nous le pass de ce fichier ou shokran 3al majhoud


----------



## switzerland (10 فبراير 2007)

yassine-maroc قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 06.21.06.Creative.Collection.Butterfly.V6-SoSISO ( 1056.51 mb )
> ...



thank you brother
but i can not open the file 
what is the password?
thanx agian​


----------



## MDREAM (11 فبراير 2007)

يا اخوان اليكم الباسوورد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=44

تحياتي لكم

MDREAM


----------



## mohamedhamid (12 أبريل 2007)

thanks my brother


----------



## mohamedhamid (12 أبريل 2007)

يا جماعة الباس ورد بالملف علشان اللى مش عارف يكتبها


----------



## maf (19 فبراير 2010)

اسلوب كلمات السر والحلول المعقدة والروابط الغير مباشرة اسلوب غلط يدل على تفاهت صاحب الموضوع ...


----------



## REDOUANE249 (22 فبراير 2010)

*masatercam la yaftah meme ma3a password*

salam ami yasine mais il ouvre pas pour mastercam X tu peux pas me dire comment l ouvrir ou le faire sortir sur un autre lien merci bien et jazaka llah khayran


----------

